# DBT Excitement...



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 18, 2010)

Why would anyone like these mooches???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GHY_3S7jaA







NERD


----------



## terryo (Apr 18, 2010)

They're beautiful Terry.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 18, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2010)

Good lord man! Give them the food already.


----------



## jackrat (Apr 18, 2010)

Terry,I've never been much on aquatic turtles other than eating them,but you have me wanting some of those!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 18, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Why would anyone like these mooches???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GHY_3S7jaA
> 
> ...



Very Nice Terry .... and by far one of my favo H20 Turts!
are those your hatchlings?


----------



## Isa (Apr 19, 2010)

Very cute


----------



## dmmj (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice, and very energetic. I love the coloring on them.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll take em, lol!

Goodness they are gorgeous, you are very lucky!

Kristina


----------

